
Sleepy America: 60% of adults say they’re more tired than ever before - harambae
https://www.studyfinds.org/americans-sleep-coronavirus-more-tired-than-ever/
======
vorpalhex
I wonder how much of this is anxiety behavior. You have a scary sounding
situation outside that you can't do much of anything about actively, so
instead you invest your energy in distraction like television and gaming -
which is really a "delay" strategy, not a solving strategy.

Personally, I've been trying to intentionally invest my time in productive
things (writing little games, learning, working out) to try and actually
reduce my anxiety instead of just burying it.

As the joke goes: "Anxiety must be a liquid because it flows right into your
brain as soon as you lay down to sleep."

~~~
briangray
I've been working on similar productive things (i.e. reading, jogging,
projects), to keep out the 'what-ifs'. One of those projects I intend to start
soon is building a small game. I've come across a lot of discussion about
engines, frameworks, and hand-built options. A large majority push for larger
engines like Unity or Godot that 'do it all' to focus more on the game and
less on what's needed to build it. That seems alright, but being a backend
dev, I generally enjoy understanding the full operation and building it out as
close to my needs as possible.

What have you used for your smaller games? And what would you recommend for
someone with programming experience, but lacking experience in pretty much
every other facet of game development?

~~~
qmmmur
I am a big fan of the Lua LOVE framework. It's all Lua and very minimal
boilerplate code.

Recently there was a post about a game called BYTEPATH and the developer put
up an entire tutorial on how they made the game including hacking into what
little required code there was (the main event loop).

[https://github.com/a327ex/blog/issues/30](https://github.com/a327ex/blog/issues/30)
[https://love2d.org/](https://love2d.org/)

~~~
briangray
Thank you. This looks great.

------
paxys
> About half of participants get out of bed 10 minutes before remote workday
> starts.

Guilty

IMO it comes down to good habits and (more importantly) kids. I have never
been more relaxed in my life. I get 8+ hours of sleep every night, and
sometimes nap during the day. Cutting down on long commutes has made such a
positive difference to my life that I'm never doing it again, pandemic or not.

Everyone I know with young children is on the opposite end of the spectrum
though, now that childcare/daycare/babysitting/family assistance options
aren't available anymore.

~~~
Spartan-S63
I've been getting worse at this. The thing is, it leaves me feeling more
anxious if I roll out of bed and go straight to work. I like having a slower
morning where I can sip coffee, read, or work on a side project before
starting work.

Between working from home full time, having the pandemic fatigue, and the days
being longer, I go to bed later, sleep in later, and wake up closer to when my
workday should start. It's a solvable problem, I just need to find the
discipline to reset my schedule, again.

------
grumple
I’ve felt exhausted for the past month. I also started full-time remote work
in December. My previous routine of working out at the gym before work
vanished.

I don’t know how much of this is anxiety and how much is new bad habits (or
lack of good habits). Some of it is stress (my new job is stressful). Some of
it is the constant fireworks, instability, and the rise in violence in my area
since the protests started.

But I definitely relate to feeling tired now.

------
duxup
If you're working from home AND trying to watch / educate your kids you might
be like me and trying to fit work in wherever you can, and that can impact
sleep.

~~~
schwartzworld
our 2 small kids have decided to spend the pandemic waking up at 5am or
earlier. Neat, right?

------
verdverm
Could be excess CO2, it's summer, AC is on, lockdown had more people at home
breathing more air. I've found opening a few windows for an hour to
recirculate the air solves this issue. Hour long walks daily helps too

------
jb775
We all need to take more naps.

~~~
wincy
I’m going to see a sleep doctor on Friday. I’ve been napping two hours every
day from 12-2 like clockwork and I wake up feeling confused and more tired
than when I went to sleep. I did a sleep study years ago and was diagnosed
with OSA but always felt like I was suffocating wearing the CPAP. Tried in the
last few weeks to just force myself to wear the thing and I feel like I’m
stopping breathing as I fall asleep. It’s awful and a damned if I do damned if
I don’t kind of thing. Hopefully it’s “just” apnea because I feel like I’m
literally going crazy from such poor sleep.

~~~
ThrowawayP
You might consider experimenting with different masks and pressure settings to
see if it helps a bit. CPAPs are awful but the common alternative is surgery.

~~~
jb775
Another less invasive option would be to see a chiropractor. I've watched
videos claiming they help open nasal passages, but not sure if that's
pseudoscience. I think surgery should always be the absolute last option.

------
dplgk
The older you get, the more tired you are. Last I checked, everyone is getting
older.

